# Stella's twins are a week old today :D



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some updated pics of Stella's :kidblue: :kidred: twins that are a week old today  I totally love them.  They are both retained for now (I wasn't planning on retaining a buckling, but I can't let this one go) 

Lost Prairie AV You Da One AKA Yoda (doeling) this is a really bad picture of her, she's GORGEOUS in person    








Lost Prairie AV Do Ya Thang (buckling) I love this boy!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I just love them both! I can see why you're holding onto that little bucking -- he's very stylish!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I'm still not sure what to call the buckling as a barn name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE THEM!!!!!! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Naming can be so difficult.... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I'll call him Galaxy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Galaxy but my first thought was something to do with fire. Atleast in the picture his coloring reminds me of flames of a fire. He is very nice.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Whatever you name them, they are still adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like that name choice.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a better picture of Yoda from this morning. The best time to get a picture of a kid is when they are sucking a bottle :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is just BEAUTIFUL!!! Who is the sire?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Her sire is our buck that we sold a few months ago-SM3 Pines Avalanche


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

??? need I say more?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes, I remember him! Well he did a good job!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Yep, he did a great job  Our last girl to kid for the year is due this weekend and she's bred to him too, so I'm excited to see what I get


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet you are! I can't wait to see either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

